# IR sensor



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I want to put my cable box and my dvd player in my closet...what kind of setup do I need to control them both from one remote...I've looked at a few places, but im not sure where to go with this...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

There are cheaper ways to do it but I have this and it is a good remote.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDkQ8wIwAg#


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I want to put my cable box and my dvd player in my closet...what kind of setup do I need to control them both from one remote...I've looked at a few places, but im not sure where to go with this...


 
I think you'll need an RF setup if they're in the closet


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Better link than what I posted...

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/devices/5874


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> There are cheaper ways to do it but I have this and it is a good remote.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDkQ8wIwAg#


 
Scott, those are awesome. You can dim you lights with those too. They work with Maestro and others


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. That seems like the easiest way to do it. How many devices does it control?

All I have to do is wire an outlet in the closet and i'm good:thumbsup:


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Thanks. That seems like the easiest way to do it. How many devices does it control?
> 
> All I have to do is wire an outlet in the closet and i'm good:thumbsup:


More than you will ever add to it, they are worth the money.:thumbsup:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

For the traditional set up, Google "infrared repeater" 
Set ups are available for about $60-80. Zantech, Niles, Imagine
This one is really cheap:

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-Acoustics-40430-Infrared/dp/B001BLTDZA

The Logitech units above are a killer app for a household with many non tech savvy users. You just tell that thing what you want to watch and it sends a series of commands to get you there.


----------

